# Best Mobile/Cell Phone Spyware



## Mr Right (Oct 5, 2013)

This thread isn't about CWI but it would be a great tool to help in that situation. So who has used what and what do you think is the best Phone Spyware?

Me I'm looking for Spyware for a Android Phone, I want it to record all the usual stuff like texts, browser history ect, but I would also like it to record phone conversations as well as have a keylogger, plus it needs to be totally undetectable. Does anyone know of such software? I know Spyera has these features but is there another that has the same features (preferably in a monthly contract)?


----------



## HuggyBear (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah... also, what are some of the better GPS tracking apps? Are there any that are "stealth" enough to put on a spouse's (or an extra) phone without being discovered?

I know there are some that get location info from wi-fi routers and other devices, not purely GPS.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Interesting that this thread is so quiet. I figured with the amount of varied experience in here, it would be loaded with recommendations or suggestions.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Check with a poster on here known as "badbane." He's pretty damned knowledgeable about stuff like that ~ in fact, he started a rather popular thread on that subject! PM him ~ he'll answer!*


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

So what's up? Are you phucking around on your old lady and want to make sure you don't get busted?


----------

